# Green Tree Frogs



## rodentrancher (Apr 20, 2004)

Is there anybody in here who can tell us all the ins and outs of breeding Tree Frogs please? Do we need to have a license in SA to do this? Cheers Cheryl


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 20, 2004)

no idea never tried, but i have heard it costs a fair bit cos u get so many babies.


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi Soulweaver, what costs a fair bit please? Cheers


----------



## Greebo (Apr 20, 2004)

Reptile licenses do not cover frogs in NSW.You need to get a frog license. I am not sure of the set up in SA but it is probably the same.


----------



## zoe (Apr 20, 2004)

could be diff cos in vic the licences cover birds, amphibians, reptiles and mammals


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 20, 2004)

it costs a fair bit to rasie the tadpoles to frog size, just with feeding and stuff like that.........that is what a frog breeder told me, so i am only going on what he said


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 20, 2004)

I have successfully bred the White Lipped Tree Frog a few times, also known as the Australian Giant Tree Frog. They are expensive to raise and can also be a bit awkward to feed a couple of hundred metamorphs  They are fairly easy to breed though and I don't think you need a license in S.A. but don't hold me to that


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 20, 2004)

trust me, people have other things they'd rather hold you too


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 20, 2004)

well i know u dont need a permit to keep green tree frogs here cheryl, but can ask my friend he breeds green tree frogs and hes 15 so i guess its realtivly easy, so ill just give him a cool later and ask if he has a personal caresheet for ya.


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 20, 2004)

are they the giant type or the smaller type of frogs you plan to breed?


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi Cheryl, I can?t exactly tell you how to breed them; I?d imagine it?s straightforward. I?d also imagine there would be temperatures you?d have to achieve for this to happen (sorry, no idea). I raised a stack of Green Tree frogs from eggs but never bred them as such. I released a lot of the ones that were a year or so older back into the local stream etc. Being originally from Queensland I didn?t have to worry about heat lights and temps, so I suppose I should be exempt from this topic. The frogs hibernated naturally and I only fed them when they were awake from hibernation. Come to think of it, I didn?t even have a license (I don?t think frogs were a common pet back then). You can feed the tadpoles your typical gold fish type food. The froglets are a bit tricky though, I used to feed them with insects (mainly mosquitoes) on toothpicks (of all things) until they were old enough to take bigger things out by themselves. I?ve seen people feeding them crickets etc and that?s fair enough, I think they are easy enough to breed in bulk, but my main pet frog (the one which started all the madness) I had for the best part of 14 yrs (the folks killed it accidentally) only ate moths, occasionally cockroaches, and bugs. Buy yourself an outdoor light (preferably a metal halide one that?s cheaper to run) and you?ll have bugs and moths coming out of your ears. It could be rather busy trying to feed the amounts your talking about though. There?s my two bobs worth, it?s been a long, long time since I?ve had recent experiences with them, but I found them rather hardy ? good luck! ? Luke.


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks for the input folks. I'm doing a bit more research on care and breeding on the net as well. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 21, 2004)

Give 'em the right conditions, i.e. temperature and a simulated rainy season and they'll pop 'em out for you alright  at the rate of about 3,500 eggs per clutch  Don't over clean their water as their food holds more nutrition for them second time around


----------



## Rina (Apr 21, 2004)

Any time we have salvaged frog eggs, we have kept them fighting fit on a diet of boiled lettuce leaves until they have developed legs and released them most times where we collected them from. With the rising costs of a head of lettuce these days, you could be shelling out the pennies. :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 21, 2004)

Rina said:


> Any time we have salvaged frog eggs, we have kept them fighting fit on a diet of boiled lettuce leaves until they have developed legs and released them most times where we collected them from. With the rising costs of a head of lettuce these days, you could be shelling out the pennies. :lol:



Rina, how on earth did you find out about using boiled lettuce leaves? I've heard of cabbage leaves for breast feeding mothers but this sounds nuts lol. I'm definately not having a shot at you or anything, I imagine the taddies eat the lettuce that scums on the water surface, am I right?


----------



## Rina (Apr 21, 2004)

As for the cabbage leaves for breast feeding mothers, believe me when I say when I had a couple of these whacked on me straight out of the freezer(yep the hospital apparently keeps up a ready supply) it was like heaven on earth :lol: .

As for where the tip about the lettuce leaves came from, a friend who works as a wildlife keeper recommended it and the frog hospital up here also recommends this as a diet also. The lettuce leaves after being boiled breaks down readily which also gives the taddies something to forage on the bottom of their container too.
Regards Rina


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks Rina. I was spinning out. lol


----------



## Rina (Apr 21, 2004)

Ah, now I know how to play with your mind! Beware. :twisted: 
Regards Rina


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 21, 2004)

I might throw a cabbage leaf party this weekend


----------



## Rina (Apr 21, 2004)

Beleive me, if you have lots of new breastfeeding mums in your neighbourhood this paricular party could be quite a success. After childbirth, a lot of the ole modesty goes out the window and you could quite possibly be the blushing one though Africancichlidau. :lol: 
Regards Rina


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 21, 2004)

and, having led such a sheltered life, I do blush very easily


----------



## Rina (Apr 21, 2004)

Ah, now I think you are telling fibs somehow! 
Regards Rina


----------



## peterescue (Apr 21, 2004)

Boiled lettuce is a sold as the hills.
I hope you didnt release tadpoles in any areas otehr than where you collected then Rina.
There are very strict protocols for frogs that we should all adhere to. This is because of chytrid fungus.
Do not follow them can result in wiping out frog populations in an area. Not having a go at you by the way.
Peter


----------



## Rina (Apr 21, 2004)

Nope to be honest, haven't done this very often, more often than note just as a point of interest for the kids.
As a school project for my daughters class, I collected some white lip eggs out our pond, and her class hatched them, raised them and released them. The class built an absolute superb habitat and invited a vet who is also the preseident of the Wildlfe society up here to come in and view their activities and give info and the local television station and newspaper came and did a piece on the kids all resplendant in their green face paint releasing the frogs.
So no I do understand what you are saying and we are extremely aware of the fragile state our froggy friends are in. Did people also know that using water directly out of the tap is not adviseable but rather fill your container you intend to use and let it stand outside for 24 hours.
Regards Rina


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 22, 2004)

Do you put the boiled lettuce leaves in the water, or on a dry area please Rina? Cheers Cheryl PS Is it ok to use untreated irrigation water???


----------



## snakehunter (Apr 22, 2004)

lettuce in the water, it is only food for the tadpoles, not the frogs, frogs will need insect food items


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 22, 2004)

Multitudes of little froggie will be no funny!


----------



## Rina (Apr 22, 2004)

Snakehunter is right Cheryl. After boiling the lettuce briefly just place them on top of the water. The taddies will devour it and particles will also sink, giving them something to forage on the bottom. As for the water, letting the water stand is more for water that comes out of a town supply source.

Regards Rina.(p.s For all that were able to decipher the atrocious typo's in my last post, Very Good Guys. Sorry!)


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 22, 2004)

I used endive for the Whities and they loved it, but as I said earlier it has more value for the taddies the second time they eat it.


----------



## rodentrancher (May 6, 2004)

So Africa, we have an ex double door drink fridge(glass doors). Do you think this would be ok to breed the Green Tree Frogs in Please? What do you think is the best subtrate to put on the floor.? Lighting, heating etc? We have been in touch with Mike Tyler at Adel. Uni. but everyone reckons he cheats cos he injects frogs with hormones to make em breed hey? I think it would be better if we can manage it naturally? We just need a bit more input re lighting and heating, thermostats etc. What are the best sort of plants to put in? Should we lightly bleach any wood products(branches etc) we put in the enclosure to get rid of any bugs etc. We know that any plants we buy need to have all the potting soil washed off the roots etc., but what should we use for the plants to grow in afterwards.? Maybe, you could email us some destructions.? Any hints would be greatly appreciated. Cheers Cheryl n Dave. PS Also any caresheets etc, would be welcome.


----------



## instar (May 7, 2004)

rodentrancher said:


> Do you put the boiled lettuce leaves in the water, or on a dry area please Rina? Cheers Cheryl PS Is it ok to use untreated irrigation water???



Allowing the lettuce to soak a few days in water encourages a colony of microscopic insofuria that the taddys feed on. they do also feed on decayed plant matter .


----------



## instar (May 7, 2004)

rodentrancher said:


> So Africa, we have an ex double door drink fridge(glass doors). Do you think this would be ok to breed the Green Tree Frogs in Please? What do you think is the best subtrate to put on the floor.? Lighting, heating etc? We have been in touch with Mike Tyler at Adel. Uni. but everyone reckons he cheats cos he injects frogs with hormones to make em breed hey? I think it would be better if we can manage it naturally? We just need a bit more input re lighting and heating, thermostats etc. What are the best sort of plants to put in? Should we lightly bleach any wood products(branches etc) we put in the enclosure to get rid of any bugs etc. We know that any plants we buy need to have all the potting soil washed off the roots etc., but what should we use for the plants to grow in afterwards.? Maybe, you could email us some destructions.? Any hints would be greatly appreciated. Cheers Cheryl n Dave. PS Also any caresheets etc, would be welcome.



Dont bleach anything or use any chemicals at all in yopur froggy hab, their extremly sensitive to chems and absorb through their skin readily. uv lighting 2.o reptisun no stronger[flouro tube] good ventilation. substrate is usually water [dechlorinated] few inches on the bottom heated by a aquarium heater to 25 deg. airated with a small filter, will keep humidity just so. you can use a live potted plant [houseplant] but be sure to repot it first after really cleaning the roots well{fertilisers] and put in new soil. you could stand the plants pot on a rock above the water line so as not to water log it. As for heat it depends on where you are, in cooler weather a small lamp with low wattage globe {40watt] hung above one side will do, gental warmth, not to close. you cant really use a thermostat because your frog tank will need a mesh lid of some kind, to allow plenty of ventilation, so a probe thermostat would be useless. people use fake rock platforms attached to the tank wall for frogs to rest on and for insect dinners. hope this helps. cheers. p.s. if you use the fride be sure to create lots of ventilation. 
here is a pic of typical frog tank
http://www.spooble.com/frogtank.php
http://www.allaboutfrogs.org/info/housing/arbtank.html


----------

